# Selling house without agent



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Does it make sense? How difficult it is and does it pay off? or just go with the agent, one headache less?


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Depends on your house, location, price, etc. Usually people go the FSBO route to maximize their profit. Totally understandable, but most also overvalue their home and poorly market it. We tried FSBO for 2 months and only got calls from realtors wanting to list the house. Ended up listing with an agent and got an offer the first day on market.

Standard commission is 6% (3% to buyers agent, 3% to your agent). But you can find relators that will do 5%. Big plus with a realtor is they will get you listed in MLS, which is what 99% of the people use to look for homes. Plus, buyers tend to be leery of FSBO's. IMO, selling on your own isn't worth the hassle unless you live in an where homes are scarce. Good luck!


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Just remember Wanda, no matter what your listing agent tells you, they are working for themselves.

If you list with an agent, make sure you list your place under your conditions. Be confortable with the listing price and all other conditions in the listing aggreement.

If your house is in great showing condition, a lot of agents might just evaluate your home too low to get a quick sale and their commision in their bank accounts. Be aware of the selling prices and listing prices in your neighborhood.

As for purchase aggreements, don't sign it unless you are happy with everything written in it. Once it's signed it's legal as is. If you need something changed later on, you are likely going to be dissappointed that it will likely be impossible to do.

You might want to consult your lawyer prior to signing anything. Have him/her review the listing agreement and any purchase offers you receive.

If you decide to FSBO, have your lawyer prepare a blank purchase and sale agreement that protects your interests as the seller.

Best of luck.!. Selling, buying, and moving, can be very stressful times for most people.

JMHO.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've sold houses both ways. In a strong market, you don't need a realtor, but you do need a lawyer to draw up or review any contracts (starting with the purchase and sale agreement). Do a little research on customs, practices, and laws (esp. re: disclosure) for your location, and you should be fine selling on your own. Sometimes a realtor will bring you a qualified and interested buyer even for a private listing, and if you decide to work with them (for that potential buyer only) you would pay them half the normal commission percentage you'd be charged if you list with a realtor.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Dadto2 said:


> Depends on your house, location, price, etc. Usually people go the FSBO route to maximize their profit. Totally understandable, but most also overvalue their home and poorly market it. We tried FSBO for 2 months and only got calls from realtors wanting to list the house. Ended up listing with an agent and got an offer the first day on market.
> 
> Standard commission is 6% (3% to buyers agent, 3% to your agent). But you can find relators that will do 5%. Big plus with a realtor is they will get you listed in MLS, which is what 99% of the people use to look for homes. Plus, buyers tend to be leery of FSBO's. IMO, selling on your own isn't worth the hassle unless you live in an where homes are scarce. Good luck!


by how much did you adjust the asking price?


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

NextTimeAround said:


> by how much did you adjust the asking price?


Realtor actually listed it for $10K more than I had. Go figure.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When you list your house with a realtor make sure there’s a time limit in the contract. I would say three to four months max. This ensures that if the realtor doesn’t sell your house in a reasonable amount of time you can relist with someone else or else try and sell it yourself without fear of having to still pay commission to a realtor who doesn’t want to get of their ass and sell.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in the process of selling my house FSBO. It's in a small town and the young woman I'm selling to is a family friend who knew I had moved and called to ask if the house was for sale. I had two other parties do the same, she just happened to be first. I never even listed or advertised the house. We negotiated a fair price based on comparable sales in my area, had a local judge/attorney we both know draw up the agreement and we're also having him handle the closing at a "friends and family" rate. 

Overall, this has been the easiest FSBO imaginable. It's also saving me a lot of money on realtor commissions. But a lot of homes in my area that are FSBO have been on the market for a quite a while. Even quite a few homes listed with realtors are lingering longer than they probably should. So this isn't a hot market by any means. It helps a lot to have a home with a good size and floorplan, in really excellent condition, on a beautiful lot, in a great location. It also helps that I have a background working with appraisers, realtors and closing attorneys (my state uses attorneys rather than title companies), so I know the process, how to negotiate a fair price, how to find comparable sales, and what all the contracts should (and should not) say. But I think, mostly, I got very, very, lucky.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you everybody. This area is selling and building like crazy and it’s beautiful house in amazing community but I think we’ll go with agent. Going through divorce is stressful enough.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

WandaJ said:


> Thank you everybody. This area is selling and building like crazy and it’s beautiful house in amazing community but I think we’ll go with agent. Going through divorce is stressful enough.


I think that's a good call. No way would I try to do an FSBO and a divorce at the same time! Selling the house has been stressful enough, even as easy as it's been, that I wouldn't have dreamed of trying it during any other sort of life upheaval. Let a realtor handle it. Some things are just worth paying for!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

How are things going for you? @WandaJ


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Stuck we both avoid the subject. I guess I will have to man up and cut that cord myself


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Stuck — as in you haven’t got the house listed yet?

Or stuck, as in not moving forward with filing for divorce?

Has he, or is he still, moved out?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

PieceOfSky said:


> Stuck — as in you haven’t got the house listed yet?
> 
> Or stuck, as in not moving forward with filing for divorce?
> 
> Has he, or is he still, moved out?


Both. We tried to talk few times the details of divorce but every time in ended not so well. I have actually put things on paper, just in word document and will e-mail it to him. I am still trying to avoid his blow ups, I guess. 
He is hardly home, which is good and kind of makes it easier to drag our feet.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Make sure you are not offering more than you should. A professional opinion might be very valuable to you, before sending him your proposal.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

WandaJ said:


> Does it make sense? How difficult it is and does it pay off? or just go with the agent, one headache less?


I bought my house "Sale by owner." Here's what you do. You go to a real estate or title attorney nearby and ask what he'll charge to handle the sale and paperwork. This was 20 years ago, so obviously it will be higher, but mine charged $500. It is much cheaper than a realtor. I really get irked at realtors sometimes. Of course, they bring in the customers. But sometimes they strip a home of its charm. Like I've watched the sale of the home next door a few times. The old original couple had an actual butterfly garden out there. The realtor had everything they'd planted stripped out completely. The next owners would have loved it. They were real nature people. They put in a good garden and had a rain catching irrigation system and all, and the realtors had them get that out. They gutted the inside of the house so you could see the kitchen from the living room. Yeah, I really want guests to see my kitchen all the time! Plus they lost a lot of good wall space for furniture. 

So yeah, I'll probably sell mine when the time comes if I have time. And it's going to be "as-is," just like it was when I bought it about a third less of the price the market was bearing on realtor-listed homes back then. 

So get a title or real-estate attorney. If it seems high, talk to another one. I just got the one right up the street. I didn't go looking downtown ($$) and just found a neighborhood one.

I'd also recommend you spend the money on an independent appraiser so you have one of your own if the buyer (it's required here) gets their appraiser. You at least have something to compare in case the appraiser they use is taking a kickback to get your price down.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

PieceOfSky said:


> Make sure you are not offering more than you should. A professional opinion might be very valuable to you, before sending him your proposal.


I did talk to the lawyer. I made spreadsheet of our business and personal taxes for the last five years. I talked to tge accountant. I think my numbers are realistic.


----------

